# El Dorado Pumilio



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone, I have had my pair of El Dorado's now for about two years and they have been breeding very often. I have many froglets morph out, yet the seem never to make it past two-three weeks of age and I was wondering if I should take them out of the tank this time and put them into their own temperary grow out tanks. I was thinking about putting the froglets in one of those 190oz. containers, has anyone had any luck on these? And I have been told that El Dorado froglets will be able to take melano ff's right out of the water, but personally I don't think I have ever seen a froglet get ahold of a FF. I have a small culture of temperate springtails but I never have any luck with them, they never produce! and it's a pain feeding them through water because eventually the tank gets water logged, Any suggestions?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

dartboi101 said:


> Hey Everyone, I have had my pair of El Dorado's now for about two years and they have been breeding very often. I have many froglets morph out, yet the seem never to make it past two-three weeks of age and I was wondering if I should take them out of the tank this time and put them into their own temperary grow out tanks. I was thinking about putting the froglets in one of those 190oz. containers, has anyone had any luck on these? And I have been told that El Dorado froglets will be able to take melano ff's right out of the water, but personally I don't think I have ever seen a froglet get ahold of a FF. I have a small culture of temperate springtails but I never have any luck with them, they never produce! and it's a pain feeding them through water because eventually the tank gets water logged, Any suggestions?


Lots, and lots, and lots, of springs/ isos... and lots, and lots of leaf litter


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

So in the 190oz. Container put lots and lots of leaf litter and springtails. Is that correct?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

how are you culturing the springtails? sometimes you can give your in viv population a little boost by sprinkling some yeast in the soil to get more mold growing for them to eat.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

I honestly haven't really started culturing springtails yet. I just bought a culture back in May 2010 and its still going strong! Sometime this week I'm going to buy the springtail kit from Josh's Frogs. But they use charcoal now will that be okay to seed your terrarium with? Would you just mix the whole culture in with your substrate? And how would you be able to do this in a 190oz. container?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I culture my springs on hydroton (though I've recently been switching to Turface with good results). I use the 16 oz deli containers with maybe a 1/2" of water in the bottom. Cultures are sprinkled with yeast every once in a while and fed vegetable scraps - usually cucumber ends or grape tomatoes.

When I want to seed a tank, I take off the lid, cover loosely with my hand to prevent the hydroton from falling in the tank and give it a shake. The water in the culture carries a bunch of springs into the tank and even more fall out through your fingers. I then give the culture a quick mist with the hand sprayer to top up the water to a 1/2" and then it's lid on and back on the shelf.

If a vegetable scrap makes it through your hand and into a viv - not to worry. Feeding station!


----------

